# ITU World Triathlon - Mexico



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2016)

Chapeau!! indeed, to one of our members 

Mark Mills, of Ackworth Road-Runners, Wakefield Triathlon Club, & Featherstone Road Club (for bike) competed here 

(Ackworth, & Featherstone, are my clubs too)

http://wts.triathlon.org/results/result/2016_itu_world_triathlon_grand _final_cozumel/305974 


He was in the 30-34 'Sprint Distance' event 
Which is; 
750 m swim 
20 km (12 mile) bike 
5K (3.1 mile) run 

And took 11th overall 

4th fastest on the run, out of 68 finishers 
I knew he was a quick lad, but this!!!!


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

Dramatic finish to the standard/olympic distance race. Coming in to the last race race of the series Johnny Brownlee needed to come first, and series leader Mario Mola would have to come fourth or lower, for Johnny to win the series. The Brownlee brothers put the pressure on right from the start, and it was looking like a great win for Johnny up until 500m to go. The heat took it's toll and he bonked big style. Legs turned to jelly and he was all over the road. As Schoeman overtook him, brother Alistair caught up and supported Johnny the last few hundred metres and pushed him over the line. Mola came in fifth place on the day to score enough points to win the series.

I've spoiled it for you now, but here's the highlights, and another video showing more of Johnnys jelly legs.


View: https://youtu.be/5Awns29sZEs



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DheRqd6bJYw


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

surely being held up, albeit briefly, by a non-competitor until your brother arrives is outside assistance and instant disqualification?


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> surely being held up, albeit briefly, by a non-competitor until your brother arrives is outside assistance and instant disqualification?



Have you read that in the rules?


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> surely being held up, albeit briefly, by a non-competitor until your brother arrives is outside assistance and instant disqualification?


I don't know.

The guy in blue was eager to help but could of got Johnny disqualified, I suppose. Regarding outside help - a competitor is not allowed to take drink/food from a spectator or supporter, but can take these things from a race assistant/volunteer. Maybe a competitor can briefly hold onto a race assistant. This is allowed in the swimming legs of the two sprint tris I took part in. It would have been very mean to penalise Johnny there as he, as least as far as I could tell, didn't ask for help, nor could he do much about it when it came, and there was very little help given as Alistair was there almost straightaway and pulled him away from the drink station.

What I couldn't get over is that even though one was completely shagged out and the other supporting the brothers were still very light and nimble. I don't run quite like that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Have you read that in the rules?


The rules of triathlon forbid outside assistance except in specific limited circumstances and disqualification is an option for infringement of those rules.

So yes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> I don't know.
> 
> The guy in blue was eager to help but could of got Johnny disqualified, I suppose. Regarding outside help - a competitor is not allowed to take drink/food from a spectator or supporter, but can take these things from a race assistant/volunteer. Maybe a competitor can briefly hold onto a race assistant. This is allowed in the swimming legs of the two sprint tris I took part in. It would have been very mean to penalise Johnny there as he, as least as far as I could tell, didn't ask for help, nor could he do much about it when it came, and there was very little help given as Alistair was there almost straightaway and pulled him away from the drink station.
> 
> What I couldn't get over is that even though one was completely shagged out and the other supporting the brothers were still very light and nimble. I don't run quite like that.


Didn't think "accompanying" was allowed on the running leg either.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

It's been several weeks since I read the rules. But as far as I can remember you are required to help a fellow competitor in distress. It would be interesting to hear the judges take on it.


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2016)

The Spanish Triathlon Federation was unsurprisingly not impressed, and appealed for him to be disqualified.

But their appeal was rejected because the International Triathlon Union ruled that "athletes can get help from other athletes."


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> The Spanish Triathlon Federation was unsurprisingly not impressed, and appealed for him to be disqualified.
> 
> But their appeal was rejected because the International Triathlon Union ruled that "athletes can get help from other athletes."


What are you not happy with exactly? No rules were broken.


----------



## bathtub (19 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> surely being held up, albeit briefly, by a non-competitor until your brother arrives is outside assistance and instant disqualification?



This from the ITU rules
General Conduct
(viii) Compete without receiving assistance other than from event personnel and officials;
I would say that as the volunteer at the drinks station who helped JB stand upright was on the field of play he would be classed as event personnel. So IMO all OK
There is no mention in the wording in (viii) of receiving assistance from another athlete, but there is here :-
Penalties and Violations
. Accepting assistance from anyone other than a Technical Official, race official or other athlete
- If it is possible to amend and return to the original situation Stop and go
- If not: DSQ
So again IMO all OK


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2016)

Stephenite said:


> What are you not happy with exactly? No rules were broken.



I was extremely happy with them, grumpy may not have been.


----------



## Stephenite (19 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> I was extremely happy with them, grumpy may not have been.


Oops sorry. Tired. I misunderstood the tone of your comment.


----------



## screenman (19 Sep 2016)

Well maybe not quite happy, I would have liked him to win.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> The Spanish Triathlon Federation was unsurprisingly not impressed, and appealed for him to be disqualified.
> 
> But their appeal was rejected because the International Triathlon Union ruled that "athletes can get help from other athletes."


Was the large man in blue another athlete?


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Was the large man in blue another athlete?



Did he offer help?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Did he offer help?


he gave assistance.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> he gave assistance.



Good job they have judges then, as you saw it different to me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Good job they have judges then, as you saw it different to me.


A range of opinions are available.


----------

